# Sky Go Not Working On Windows 10!



## Mackum147 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi all
Ive got a HP all in one with Windows 10 which has recently been updated.

Im a keen Football Fan & want to use the “Sky Go” web page on my PC.

Ive tried using this feature on the site but have a message pop up saying i need to download the English Launguage package & activate it.

Ive done this, & restarted the PC. Still no luck as now i have a message appearing saying i need to download Silverlight to run the video’s.

Ive got Silverlight, but to be sure, i unistalled the program & re-installed it to be sure i have the latest version.

Still no luck.

Ive just downloaded “FireFox” to try that as a web browser, but this also does not support “Sky Go”.

Please help.. 
Dave


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Takes a while to download the language package and once installed PC will need a restart. Then again go to languages (control panel) and activate/enable English(UK) to be the prime language. Also make sure that your clock is in the correct time zone (wherever you may be). 

US English is set as the default (in my experience), but changing to UK English has been known to solve it.


----------



## Mackum147 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for the reply “Lanctus”
Im pretty certain the Launguage pack is installed & is set as s primary.

I might see if i can delete it & re-install it.

I thought it might be something to do with Windows 10, ive had older pc’s & never had problems using SKY GO..

As for the correct time zone, ive checked this, also is correct.

Dave


----------



## Lanctus (Jul 20, 2017)

Mackum147 said:


> Thanks for the reply "Lanctus"
> Im pretty certain the Launguage pack is installed & is set as s primary.
> 
> I might see if i can delete it & re-install it.
> ...


One other thing to mention is that Windows 10 does not "officially" support Sky right now. I emphasize officially, because even though it doesn't work for some Windows 10 users, it has for others.


----------



## Mackum147 (Nov 22, 2017)

I just find it frustrating that ive spent alot of money on a new PC with Windows 10 & cannot use it without problems.. 

Apprciate the help!


----------

